# Live edge cottonwood burl bowl



## Dale Lynch (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi everyone, a little while back I posted a score of burls that I got from some folks down the street.They were gracious enugh to let me take what I wanted for free.So to say thanks I made them this bowl.It has a shellac finish  buffed with steel wool and wax.This is my first real live edge bowl I've done.Getting ready to deliver it now.


----------



## MikeL (Aug 17, 2014)

WOW, I think it is very nice. So much character in that wood. As pen makers, we spend so much time perfecting an acrylic (PR) pour but I have not seen many that can beat the wonder of Mother Nature. Great piece!


----------



## plantman (Aug 17, 2014)

Very interesting Dale. Looks like something that dropped in from outer space. I would be happy to display that piece anywhere. Great job in turning !!   Jim  S


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 17, 2014)

Great work.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Aug 17, 2014)

That piece is absolutely awesome.
I agree that there is nothing as wonderful as "Mother Nature".
Some of her creations are unbelievably beautiful.
Thanks for sharing and good luck with the rest of your score.

Bob.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks for the compliments fellas.I'm glad you like it.The recipients were blown away,they couldn't believe it  came from their tree.Made me feel so good inside.I walked back home with a smile the whole way.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Aug 19, 2014)

Beautiful work, well done


----------



## SDB777 (Aug 23, 2014)

Curious...during the sanding process....did you get any knuckles?

Seriously though.....AWWESOME!!!!



Scott (great choice of finish) B


----------



## low_48 (Aug 23, 2014)

Nice. Might I suggest a dark filler around knots and darker wood cracks. My favorite filler is used dry coffee grounds in epoxy. That natural filler around the dark knot seems to accent the filler was used as compared to dark filler blending in.


----------



## Old Codger (Aug 23, 2014)

Dale...AWESOME turning!!!


----------



## mark james (Aug 23, 2014)

Beautiful work!!! Great job with a "challenge".  This is a great piece.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Aug 23, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> Curious...during the sanding process....did you get any knuckles?
> 
> Seriously though.....AWWESOME!!!!
> 
> ...



I wasn't brave enough to sand while on the lathe.I took it off to power sand the inside and hand sand the outside. 



low_48 said:


> Nice. Might I suggest a dark filler around knots and darker wood cracks. My favorite filler is used dry coffee grounds in epoxy. That natural filler around the dark knot seems to accent the filler was used as compared to dark filler blending in.



You might be right about the natural filler being a tell tale sign that filler was used but on the otherhand it also provides a nice contrast of colors.Thank you for the tip on the coffee grounds,I've got some walnut with some checks and that will come in handy cause natural filler would look horrible in it.


Thank you all for the compliments and suggestions to improve my work.


----------

